# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Surfacing Lenses

## Don Gilman

Looking for another source for Flash mirror polarized lenses? We have them in 80mm 2,4,6,8 bases in Silver, Blue, and Green. E-mail me for pricing and samples don@superoptical.com

----------

